
Ask HN: Anything I can do about a probable confidentiality breach? - arisAlexis
I had an idea that I emailed a payment processor to discuss about its integration. It was pretty radical. I got lots of questions so I had to describe it in an email but I asked them first to guarantee their confidentiality which they assured me.<p>After 3 months a company that is owned by the biggest stakeholder of this company launched the exact same idea.<p>Can I do something about it? I don&#x27;t even live in US. I have all the conversation in the emails of course.
======
justsorneguy
Yes, but you might want them to make a little money, first -
[http://www.recode.net/2017/2/1/14476500/facebook-oculus-
zeni...](http://www.recode.net/2017/2/1/14476500/facebook-oculus-zenimax-
lawsuit-500-million..).

